# Brake pedal position with power brakes



## 65gto (Aug 2, 2013)

I remember from the old days that cars equipped with power brakes have the brake pedal at a lower position than the clutch pedal. (with standard shift). Can anyone tell me if this requires a different pedal assembly, or is it something that can be adjusted on any assembly? I added power disc brakes and really don't like having to lift my foot up to apply them. Pretty lazy, I know.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Are there two holes on the pedal arm? Either that or you need a shorter pushrod. I converted my brakes to manual :skep: believe it or not (4 wheel disc though) and I know it needed a different pushrod, mine is also adjustable.


----------

